# LAMP / WAMP / Serveradministration



## Netzwerkidi (18. März 2012)

Hallo in die Runde,

wie finde ich denn einen effektiven Einstieg in die im Betreff genannten Themen?

Einerseits würde ich nun endlich mal den Schritt wagen und mich in Serveranwendungen mit Datenbankanbindungen einarbeiten.

Andererseits weiß ich, dass ich zwar vieles bin, aber sicherlich kein "Systemer/Admin". 

Ich würde wahrscheinlich Scheunentore öffnen für alle möglichen Einbrecher. Wie gehe ich also vor? Wie sichere ich mal erst meine Domain (http://www.MyDomain.de) ab, damit ich nicht ruckzuck ungebetene Gäste habe?

Und, gibt es empfehlenswerte Tutorials/Bücher, die mir zügig einen Einstieg erlauben in professionelle Linux/Windows-Administration zzgl. professionelle(s) A M P ?

Ich arbeite zwar mit Windows, aber als Administrator würde ich mich eher nicht bezeichnen. Ich kenne ein paar wichtige Befehle, mehr nicht.

LG
Idi


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (19. März 2012)

Hey,

hast du einen Rootserver oder auf welche Grundlage möchtest du dein Wissen aufbauen?

Zunächst kann ich dir die Openbooks - sei es Ubuntu, Linux .. empfehlen:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/katalog/openbook

Oder geht es dir eher um die Anwendungen?

mfg
bo


----------



## Netzwerkidi (19. März 2012)

Hej bergonline,

ich bezahle für eine gehostete Domain, wenn du das mit Rootserver z. B. bei Anbietern wie 1&1 meinst.

Und ja, es geht letztlich um Anwendungen. 

Bisher habe ich mich gescheut, diesen Schritt zu gehen, da Systemverwaltung, ob Linux, Windows, Webserver wie Apache, PHP oder auch bedingt eine DB, für mich nach wie vor ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln ist obwohl selbst Softwareentwickler auf der DB-Seite.

Aber nun wollte ich mal da rangehen und Anwendungen schreiben mit DB-Schnittstelle, und verschiedene DBs anzubinden wie SQLite, MySQL, Oracle und NoSQL-DBs.

Könnte ich zum Üben natürlich lokal auf dem WAMP-Server machen, aber es soll schon auch produktiv gehen irgendwann.


Grüße
Idi


----------

